# Crow hunt



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

My son, a buddy and I tried an afternoon crow hunt today. We always hunt in the morning at this spot because it's on a flyway. We thought the same hunting style would work. We were wrong. They didn't come to the call worth a dang in the afternoon and then when they were going back to roost they would fly over but way out of shotgun range. We shot a wopping 2 today. However it was my son's first crow hunt and he had a blast. I wish I had some pics to show but we forgot the camera and I left my phone at home.

Anybody got some tips for late in the day crow huntinng?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

When I havent been afriad to push them out, Ive hunted as close to the roost as possible in the evenning and mostly in pines. Seems like when they cant see in they have to come lower to look around. Pines are one of my favorite spots. But sometimes afternoon/late hunting is tough as when they want to go to the roost, thats all they want to do. Crow in distress has been my best afternoon call.


----------

